# harbor freight floor jack



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Brand pittsburg, aluminum 2 ton floor jack. I've seen some videos of leaking plugs (hydralic oil) or such. If I'm buying one, are there things to look out for?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh. They are fine. I have one. Its been pretty good so far for me.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have the aluminum one but I've had 3 of the standard steel HF floor jacks. First was a 2.25 ton jack that worked well for about 30 yrs. When it died I replaced it with their 3 ton version which was junk [1st one], they replaced it under warranty and that one has been working fine for over a year.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a larger one, would have to look to see size, but used it and after sitting for 6 months had a hard time getting it to go up. Finally broke free but not pleased. Always inside.

Low confidence and low quality, IMO.

Bud


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The low profile aluminum one (mine was blue) front wheels either break under load or they just fall off. They warranties mine 3 times. Finally gave me my money back. Don't know about the other jacks. I went and bought a Matco Brute 3 1/2 ton for $199.99. They were on sale. 10 times the jack than the harbor freight one.:vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have one, stored in a shed, with the other season tires/ wheels for my SUV, drag it out twice a year, and swap tires, for the season change.

Saves 120.00$ a year, DIYing it. SUV is an 09 Explorer, not exactly a light weight ride, Actually an F-series, with a 4 door wagon body. 

The jack works as expected.


ED


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We have Pittsburg's 1.5 ton "Racing" aluminum jack in my garage for tire change overs. We've had it for probably over 8 years, works great and no leaks or problems at all.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had one of those for about 10 years. It worked great until late last year when I was trying to mount my winter wheels. It would raise the car a few inches and then slowly come back down. I was reading a post in Garage Journal 

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=392962

about this issue and found that one of the two pistons was stuck in the down position. Put it up on the workbench, followed the instructions and managed to get the piston unstuck. Unfortunately, the issue is still there and I believe it is the piston seals that need to be replaced. I sent an email to the manufacturer and they advised that they don't offer replacement parts. Go figure. Fortunately I have an old heavy Craftsman jack that still works 20 years later.
In the spring I'm going to try to find replacement seals. If I can't find any it goes in the trash. If I had to do it again I would not buy one again. The lack of customer support after the sale is disappointing.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

HF has great customer service as long as the particular product number is being sold. But when they discontinue it [or rebrand it or give it a new product number] they drop support like a hot rock. I have bought repair parts for the current model to repair and older discontinued model but there is no guarantee it will fit - so far I've been lucky. I'm not referring to jacks but other items they sell but would assume it's across the board.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I've been using the HF 3-ton steel jack for 12 years now. My only complaint is that when I have to unlock the hydraulics with the handle turn to lower the vehicle, it has a very fast let-down point, so I struggle to make the handle turn as slowly as possible to keep from thumping my 3/4 ton diesel too hard on the ground. Other than that, it's done just fine by me.

I HAVE had one of their 6-ton jack stands break the spring on the locking pin once. It worked OK, but you had to be really careful setting it up, so I finally just ditched it. I should probably just get the positive locking pin-type stands and get rid of the gear-toothed units I'm still using.


----------

